# Suunto Core Compass problem



## joshua_msu

Is there any way to reset the compass? All of a sudden it is not working. No matter what direction I face, it will show my bearing as being between 110 and 127 degrees. Obviously this is not right.


----------



## Jeff_C

By "re-booting" the system you should snap the compass our of its funk.

You will also have to re-calibrate.

Instructions can be found HERE

I do believe you will lose any alti logs.

If that doesn't do it, I would remove the battery for a while then put it back in.


----------



## mikedeployed

Yeah, that sounds like a strange problem. I've had a suunto for a long time, and have never seen that. It sounds like it got "stuck" in a quadrant.... Hmmmmm.....let us know if you find a fix.


----------



## MagnumIP

This is actually quite a common issue on electronic compasses, it usually occurs if the watch has been in contact with magnets or an electro magnetic field. 

Solutions:

1 - recalibrate the compass (it may be necessary to do this several times)

then if it is still not working after 5-6 calibrations:

2 - remove the battery for 2 minutes then reinsert it again

still not working:

3 - replace the battery - it is possible that the battery is too weak for the compass to function correctly or that the battery has become 'magnetized', either way a new battery followed by a few calibrations should solve 99% of electronic compass issues :-!


----------



## ekyang

Same problem on my vector. Will have to return to the US first to find a replacement battery. Attempted recalibration and battery two minutes out solution with no results. Will attempt again with new 2430 battery before submitting for repair.


MagnumIP said:


> This is actually quite a common issue on electronic compasses, it usually occurs if the watch has been in contact with magnets or an electro magnetic field.
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> 1 - recalibrate the compass (it may be necessary to do this several times)
> 
> then if it is still not working after 5-6 calibrations:
> 
> 2 - remove the battery for 2 minutes then reinsert it again
> 
> still not working:
> 
> 3 - replace the battery - it is possible that the battery is too weak for the compass to function correctly or that the battery has become 'magnetized', either way a new battery followed by a few calibrations should solve 99% of electronic compass issues :-!


----------

